
Usbdriveby: horrifying proof-of-concept USB attack - evanb
http://boingboing.net/2014/12/19/usbdriveby-horrifying-proof-o.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8763955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8763955)

